# Toughest big live baits?



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

what baitfish stay alive on the hook longest. Mostly for shark. I've used live stingrays and they're almost impossible to kill, can even keep em alive for days in a tub with an aerator. Wondering what else stays alive on a hook for a while? Ladyfish? Blues? Hardtail?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

A whiting hooked through the nose stays alive for a long time.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruby REd lips have been good for Sharking for me


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Ladyfish are not all that hardy. Blues are pretty tough and hard tails and jacks are a step above them but nothing is going to stay alive like a ray. He sits motionless on the bottom for long periods and doesn't require the oxygen that the swimmers do. Most sharks are not that particular, live or dead all works. 
20 pound red snapper seemed to attract the most sharks for me this year.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll take dead bait over live for shark any day of the week.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hardtail


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hardhead catfish, spins clipped. I used one for about 6 months one time.


----------

